# Help with AV Receiver...



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

I'm pretty new to the whole home theater thing. In my room I currently a basic Yamaha receiver that's powering a set of Definitive Technology speakers. I'm moving into a new spot next month and I'm trying to get my set up working over there. My question is when it comes to receivers what are key features to look for. I have a friend that works for Best Buy and he suggested that I step up to one w/ HDMI upconvert. But from what he explained the only advantage I see over my current reciever is less wires. My reciever has no HDMI upconvert but it sounds pretty good to me. 
He suggested that I pick up this one... http://www.harmankardon.com/product_detail.aspx?cat=REC&sType=C&prod=AVR+254. The 1st thing I noticed was the low power rating. My current Yamaha is rated at 100x5 and the one he suggested is 50x5. Now is this one of those things were the HK's power is true and Yahmaha's is inflated? Kinda like Boss amps doing 600wx4? Any suggestions... should I stick with my current reciever or should I Craigslist it and upgrade?


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Guess I need more options... seems that reciever is full of bugs!!!
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1053202&page=14


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

What's your price range and what will you have connected? Any Bluray?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

stick with your yamaha until you want something it cant do.


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about the power of the amplifier stage. Remember it takes 10x the power to double the perceived loudness level. So, if your happy and can drive your speakers to satisifying levels without much (audible?) distortion, what's to be gained by modest power upgrades. (I know you have the 100W and your friend was steering you towards the 50W - my point is there wouldn't be any discernable difference. [insert differing opinions here])

I also think you're right about the HDMI. If you have adequate inputs now, there is no need to upgrade. 

My advice would be to enjoy the system you have now if it meets your needs. I have one cheap-ass Onkyo that you'd have to fight me over if you tried to take it from me. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

The only reason I would upgrade would be to take advantage of new audio codecs such as Dolby TruHD or DTS Master but if you don't have a blu-ray player you really don't need these lossless audio codecs. Also for the best money/performance ratio I would look at an Onkyo 606 or maybe Denon or Marantz for a higher end reciever. If you are interested in any of these I can try to find you reasonable prices from some sites I used to frequent but I'm into car audio now so no budget for my HT


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I've owned one.. can't recommend the brand highly enough for simple, clean signal paths.. emphasis on sound quality over tons of bells and whistles. Better build quality than the average bear in it's price range. Superb sound quality compared to the big box / big brand A/V receivers in their price-point...

Cambridge Audio 540R

New Cambridge Audio 540R

Where to buy in the states

... Very similar to NAD without the fluff about fancy amplifier sections etc... Just clean solid sound. Great great mid-fi.. Certainly a step up from the usual $1000 range yammie, denon and HK stuff.


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

I wouldn't bother unless you have equipment that can handle TrueHD/DTS-MA.

If it a magnolia BB then try the Denon 1909. Dynamic Volume is really nice for TV.

I'd be weary about the onkyo 606, as many people have complained about noise issues when using HDMI and Audyssey at the same time.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

MIAaron said:


> I'd be weary about the onkyo 606, as many people have complained about noise issues when using HDMI and Audyssey at the same time.



That's not good I just reccomended looking at price/specs ratio and the reliability of my onkyo


----------



## MIAaron (May 10, 2005)

avsforum has a lot of user reviews. Definitely do some research before you buy. Popular PS3 receivers that are available at BB:

HK 354 & 254: A few issues but I'm not familiar with them.
Yamaha 663: Clips BTB & WTW
Pioneer 1018: I'm not very informed on this unit.
Denon 1909(@ BB mag stores, might still be able to order it at reg stores): No major issues yet, but some people have been reporting pops turing tv playback. I have not had the issue myself. Only receiver manuf that offers Audyssey Dynamic Volume at the current time.

Other retailors:
Onkyo 606: Noise issues with Aud
Onkyo805: Can be found cheap compared to new. Get a refurb through shoponkyo as those units come with the most recent firmware that took care of several issues. Excellent amp section.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Yamaha just doesn't cut it when it comes to SQ ....IMO the Denon is hard to beat ...also ...look at Outlaw.

>^..^<


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

IMO, the must have feature on any modern home audio preamp/processor or receiver is a top-tier room correction program. The cheapest excellent one is Audyssey MultEQ XT, which the better receivers from Denon and Onkyo use, as well as NAD's receivers. (Denon's is more flexible than Onkyos, allowing a "Flat" curve with unattenuated highs as well as the Audyssey house curve. However, Denon's receivers are also more expensive, and as someone with a Denon receiver - AVR-4306 - in his main system I believe the Onkyos are a better value today.)

At considerably higher price levels, Lexicon, Meridian, and TacT/Lyngdorf offer equally excellent room correction programs.

There's another system called Trinnov that has potential on paper, but I am not familiar with it. I believe forthcoming Sherwood Newcastle and Outlaw gear will use it.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Knowing what I know about NAD, as their amp design is similar to Cambridge Audio... If they have audyssey room correction with a simple signal path, good dac's and good amp (like cambridge)... That's THE brand.


----------

